
The Next Big Language (2007) - charlysl
https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/02/next-big-language.html
======
bediger4000
Yegge wrote that in 2007, gave a 18 - 24 month time frame for the reveal. That
would put Go as the NBL, but he hints broadly that it isn't Google backed. Go
is also strongly typed, where his NBL has "Dynamic typing with optional static
types.". Other than that, Go seems to fit. I give, what was the NBL?

~~~
charlysl
Rust (2010)? But it doesn't tick all the boxes.

